
3 Pillars of the Most Successful Tech Products - raywu
http://www.nirandfar.com/2016/10/successful-tech-products.html
======
raywu
tl;dr

> Growth question: “Are we getting better at drawing the attention of people
> who need our product?”

> Engagement question: “Are we getting better at engaging people who need our
> product?”

> Monetization question: “Are we getting better at capturing the value we
> create?”

> Tomasz Tunguz: "When it comes to monitoring and regularly communicating what
> matters, the GEM framework is precious."

